# لماذا لا نستطيع تصنيع خامات المنظفات الصناعيه؟؟؟؟



## محمد محمود مراد (27 فبراير 2011)

منذ ان عملت بمجال المنظفات اجد الكثير من الخامات المستوردة من الخارج عل سبيل المثال لا الحصر:
التكسابون-ماء البلسم-شمع البلسم-السيمسول-زيت الصنوبر-البولى -الكمبرلاند.

هذا فضلا عن ان باقى مجالات الكيماويات تسير على نفس النمط فى استيراد الخامات .

أود فقط ان يجيبنى احد لماذا لا تصنع مصر الخامات؟ لماذا؟؟؟؟ على الرغم من قيام العديد من الدول بتصنيعها مثل ماليزيا والهند وتركيا والصين ودول اوروبا.
لا اعرف ماهى الصعوبات التى تعرقل صناعه الخامات فى مصر هل هى اسرار ام تكنولوجيا الصناعه ام ماذا ؟
الموضوع فقط للمعرفه واتمنها ثورة اخرى فى صناعه الخامات قريبا


----------



## COCl2 (1 مارس 2011)

[FONT=&quot]أنا لست من مصر لكن بلداننا نفس الشيء , لا نصنع شي فقط نستورد المواد الجاهزة ثم نخلطها للحصول على المنتج ثم نقول هذه شركة تصنيع منظفات[/FONT][FONT=&quot] , [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مسسسسسسسسسسسخرة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لماذا لا نصنع شيء؟؟؟؟؟؟ انظر الى المنهاج الذي يعلموننا اياه و ستعرف[/FONT][FONT=&quot] , [/FONT][FONT=&quot]منهاج فاشل واذا اردت ان تقرأ كتاب سواء جامعة أو مدرسة تجد الكاتب كل ما يحاوله أن يثبت أنه فهماااااان (عقدة نقص) أو أنه لا يفهم ما يكتب , قراءة كتاب اجنبي خاصة القديمة (لان كلها عملي و أيضا لا يهمهم ان كانت المادة سامة أولا ) أفضل بمليون مرة من قراءة كتبا كتبه شخص أحمق[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]هذا غير أن الناس لا يهتمون بالخامات , فقط بالمواد الجاهزة (أنت تعرف نحن بعقولنا الكبيرة جدا لا نتعبها بتحضير مواد خام لكن فقط نستورد(انا أسخر هنا ان لم تفهم علي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]))
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كمان تخيل أن تصنع شيء و الناس يشترون منك بدل الاستيراد , هذا سيضر بالمستورد الذي يكون غالبا شخصيات كبيرة !!!!!!!!!!!! ماذ سيحدث برأيك[/FONT][FONT=&quot]!!!!!!!!!!!
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لماذا لا يعلموننا شيء عملي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هذه مؤامرة لكي نبقى أو لنصبح بالمستقبل خدم للأجانب و غيرهم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الأسرار التكنولوجية!!!!!!!!!!!!! المنظفات لا تستحق أن تكون سرية حسب ما اعتقد (ليست أسلحة[/FONT][FONT=&quot])
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يمكن الوصول الى تركيب كل المواد التي ذكرتها فوق وعرض تركيبها في هذا المنتدى لكن من يهتم !!!!!!! و شخص لوحده يبحث عن تركيب كل المواد سيضيع الكثير من الوقت[/FONT][FONT=&quot]!!!!!!!
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بحثت لحوالي ساعة أو أكثر بقليل عن التكسابون[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]التكسابون لا اعرف بالضبط هل هو[/FONT][FONT=&quot]sodium lauryl ether sulfate[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]أم [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]sodium lauryl sulfate[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مبدئيا لتحضير [/FONT][FONT=&quot]sodium lauryl ether sulfate :
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تحتاج حمض كبريتيك متوافر ( أظن أنه مستورد) , ملح الصوديوم _هذا يستعمل بعد نهاية التفاعل للتحييد الحمض يعني اما كربونات أو هيدروكسيد الصوديوم) , المشكلة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]monododecyl ester[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الأخير هو أستر كحول [/FONT][FONT=&quot]dodecyl 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كحول [/FONT][FONT=&quot]dodecyl [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يكتسب من زيت جوز الهند و أكيد في زيوت أخرى فقط الواحد يبحث قليلا , يبدو أن زيت جوز الهند يحوي حمض دهني أفترض اسمه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]dodecyl [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لذا باضفة هيدروكسيد الصوديوم سيترسب ملح هذا الحمض (صابون) و يقى الجليسرين في المحلول ثم أحمض الصابون لأحصل على الكحول[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بعد الحصول على الكحول بالمفاعلة مع حمض الكبريتيك ثم التحييد بملح الصوديوم يفترض الحصول على [/FONT][FONT=&quot]sodium lauryl sulfate 
sodium lauryl ether sulfate[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]باضفة أكسيد الايثيلين الى الكحول و التسخين منع ضغط يجب الحصول على السابق [/FONT][FONT=&quot]R(OC2H4)nOH
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أكسيد الايثيلين لا اذكر بالضبط كيف [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]البعض يرى هذا صعب قليلا, لكن كل شيء صعب و ما في شي سهل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اذا تريد العمل بذلك فعلا حينها يمكن الدخول في التفصيلات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]المواد الأخرى لم أبحث عنها لأن الواحد يبدأ واحدة واحدة اذا تريد التفصيلات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## COCl2 (1 مارس 2011)

[font=&quot]بما أنك تعمل في المنظفات (كيمياء) لما لا تساعد أخوك الذي فتح موضوع بأسم " [/font][font=&quot]كيميائي حاصل على كورس الاوشا" [/font],[font=&quot] ويبدو أن كلاكما من مصر [/font],[font=&quot] راسله برسائل خاصة و أفهم وضعه[/font]


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (2 مارس 2011)

ياصديقى العزيز انا صحيح شغال فى المنظفات الصناعيه لكنى لست مهندسا كميائيا 
وحده الله عزوجل من ادخلنى هذا المجال بتسبييبه اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع والحمد لله اصبحت انتج جميع المنظفات لكنى فقط اين المهندسين الكميائيين والله انا اريد ان تكون هذه الخامات مصريه او عربيه


----------



## jamal_ (2 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أتمنى أن يفكر بهذا الإنشغال جميع إخواننا المهندسين الذين لهم دراية بكيفية صناعة الخامات و تراكيبها حيث إلى متى تبقى أمتنا تابعة لا متبوعة 
أهذا من قلة علم أم من قلة مال أم أنها الإرادة الغائبة التي رضي أصحابها بالمستورد 
حتى ذلك الحين أرجو أن يستيقض من يعرف الحل بشرط يهمه الأمر


----------



## الاميرررر (4 ديسمبر 2013)

وانا اضم صوتى لصوتكم عايزين نورد مش نستورد


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ؛ الحقيقه فكرة التصنيع بدل الاستيراد فكره عظيمه و لقد كتبت في هذا الموضوع بعنوان (مشروع القرش) ولكن الموضوع يحتاج جهه لادارته و ليكن القائمين علي هذا المنتدى الرائع و بتعاون من جميع الزملاء حتي لو بدانا بخطوه واحدة فمشوار الالف ميل يبداء بخطوه .


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (5 ديسمبر 2013)

فكرتك يا استاذ احمد رائعة وقبل جمع القرش لابد من تجميع الافكار وهذا احمد الله على انه حصل وان شاء الله ينتج مشروع كبير قريبا ومرحبا باى انسان لديه فكرة ومهما كانت صغيرة ستكزن فعالة ان شاء الله

وسيتم عمل دراسة تجارية للتصور الامثل للقيام بهذا المشروع من حيث قانونياته وضمان الحقوق الخ


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (5 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا استاذ عبد القادر و اعتقد ان راى سيادتك بالبدء بالفكرة اولا هذا صحيح و لنبدا من هذا المنتدى و لكي تتلاقي افكارنا فاقترح التعريف عن انفسنا و سابدا بنفسي الاسم/ احمد عثمان ألمؤهل / بكالريوس علوم 1982 العمل / مجال الخامات الاوليه . اعتقد ان التعريف سيؤدي الي تناسق الافكار لنجد فكره جيده و ننهض بمجتمعنا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (5 ديسمبر 2013)

لا يا حاج دى عايزة لمة على طبليه وعيش وملح ونظرة عين فى عين وبعدين نتكل على الله لكن عموما انت صح انا عبدالقادر مغازى علوم عين شمس 87


----------



## mido_lordship (6 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> لا يا حاج دى عايزة لمة على طبليه وعيش وملح ونظرة عين فى عين وبعدين نتكل على الله لكن عموما انت صح انا عبدالقادر مغازى علوم عين شمس 87


موضوع الطبلية ده حلو وخصوصا لو فيه دسم :77:
محمد مهندس زراعي 2006


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (6 ديسمبر 2013)

معاك حق استاذ عبد القادر و ممكن يبدا التعارف علي هذا المنتدى و بعد كده العيش و الملح و النظره و الابتسامه و دراسة الافكار و البدء في التنفيذ قد اكون حالم بعض الشي و لكن كل الافكار تبدا بحلم و نتمني زيادة عدد المشتركين لبداية التاسيس مع تحياتي


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (6 ديسمبر 2013)

باشمهندس محمد لامانع عندي من الدسم وانا ح اعزمك و تشرفني يا باشا بس مش تكمل التعارف بالتعريف عن شخصك الكريم


----------



## mido_lordship (8 ديسمبر 2013)

احمد عثمان 59 قال:


> باشمهندس محمد لامانع عندي من الدسم وانا ح اعزمك و تشرفني يا باشا بس مش تكمل التعارف بالتعريف عن شخصك الكريم


تمام يا هندسة عندك حق : مهندس زراعي خريج 2006 اعمل بتسويق المبيدات الحشرية(علي قدي) ومكافحة الافات بمنشات الصحة العامة ومصنع للمنظفات (علي قدي تاني مرة) واجتهد للتوسع بالصناعات الكيميائية بمساعدة حضراتكم طبعا .......


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

اهلا و سهلا باشمهندس محمد و الدعوة قائمه


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 فبراير 2014)

الجهود الفرديه لاتكفى على الاطلاق - السياسه العامه هى الغائبه فالصناعات ذات استثمارات عاليه جدا - استثمارات مؤسسيه- والتسويق - اتفاقات تجاريه ودوليه والسوق لايسمح بدخول اعضاء جدد الا من خلال الدول وليس الافراد والحماس شيئ والاستناره بالحقائق شيئ ضرورى


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (20 فبراير 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> الجهود الفرديه لاتكفى على الاطلاق - السياسه العامه هى الغائبه فالصناعات ذات استثمارات عاليه جدا - استثمارات مؤسسيه- والتسويق - اتفاقات تجاريه ودوليه والسوق لايسمح بدخول اعضاء جدد الا من خلال الدول وليس الافراد والحماس شيئ والاستناره بالحقائق شيئ ضرورى


الباشمهندس /محمود لو سعادتك قرات تعريفات الاعضاء لوجدت انهم من العلماء و المهندسين و اصحاب الخبرات و العقول وهم يعملوا فعليا بمشروعات خاصه بهم و قد نوه الباشمهندس النابغه عبد القادر علي ضرورة الدراسه اولا قبل جمع القرش علي حد تعبيره و كنا ننتظر من سيادتك اولا التعريف عن نفسك ثم المشاركه بالافكار بدلا من الاحباط .......... و جزاك الله خيرا عن مشاركتك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 فبراير 2014)

العمل فى مشروع خاص بى لا يضفى على تفكيرى بالضروره الاستراتجيه والتخطيط للصناعات الوطنيه - رجاء الا ننزلق للتراشق - ومناقشة الافكار نبعدها قليلا عن احساسنا بالاحباط لوجود فكره مضادة-ماجعلنى اشترك فى المنتدى عنوانه وكنت اتمنى الافاده ولكن فى المسار السليم مسار البدء بالصناعات المتاحه تدريبا واجادة مع الالتزام بالمواصفات وليس الاستغراق فى الامانى ومع ذلك هيا نتفق بعمل فريقى عمل - فريق يضم الزملاء النوابغ واصحاب الخبرات فى تطوير فكرة صناعة المواد الاساسيه كما طرحتموها وفريق اخر نتولى تدريبه ليجيد عمله مع شرح نظرى كخلفيه - ولايوجد تعارض بين الفكرتين


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (23 فبراير 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> العمل فى مشروع خاص بى لا يضفى على تفكيرى بالضروره الاستراتجيه والتخطيط للصناعات الوطنيه - رجاء الا ننزلق للتراشق - ومناقشة الافكار نبعدها قليلا عن احساسنا بالاحباط لوجود فكره مضادة-ماجعلنى اشترك فى المنتدى عنوانه وكنت اتمنى الافاده ولكن فى المسار السليم مسار البدء بالصناعات المتاحه تدريبا واجادة مع الالتزام بالمواصفات وليس الاستغراق فى الامانى ومع ذلك هيا نتفق بعمل فريقى عمل - فريق يضم الزملاء النوابغ واصحاب الخبرات فى تطوير فكرة صناعة المواد الاساسيه كما طرحتموها وفريق اخر نتولى تدريبه ليجيد عمله مع شرح نظرى كخلفيه - ولايوجد تعارض بين الفكرتين


​الباشمهندس / محمود لقد راجعت ما كتبته في مداخلتي لاجد حرف واحد ينم عن التراشق و لم اجد و مع ذلك اقدم لسيادتك خالص اعتذاري ان فهم من كلامي اي اساءه لسيادتك . كون ان سيادتك لك مشروع خاص فذلك يعني ان عقلية سيادتك ليست عقليه روتينيه كعقليات من يعمل بالقطاع العام و لا يفرق معه كسبت شركته او خسرت و لكن سيادتك تعمل علي اعلي منتج باقل تكلفه و مراعاة العميل لكي تحقق مبيعات و هذا بالتاكيد يعطيك عقليه مختلفه عمن يعمل بالحكومه , و اري ان سيادتك وافقتنا في الفكره لنستغني عن الاستيراد علي قدر الامكان و مشوار الالف ميل يبداء بخطوه و ما احلم به هو البدء . و تقبل تحياتي


----------

